# Debug Assertion Failed



## helper2eb (Jul 15, 2008)

I have project developed in VC++.NET 2003 (1.1), for this project i have created ATL COM Wrapper in VC++.NET 2003 (1.1) (only by googling). When i call this wrapper in C#.NET 2003 it works fine, but when i call this wrapper dll in C#.NET 2005 it gives "Debug Assertion Failed" error.
Then tried on the system where .NET STUDIO 2005 is upgraded on the .NET STUDIO 2003, and it worked fine. But it doesn't work on the system where directly .NET STUDIO 2005 is installed, it gives same error "Debug Assertion Failed".

Can anybody help me?


----------

